

Ask HN: Resources for web application architecture/design/development - jdn

It seems that most resources in web applications development are focused upon particular frameworks and how to work with them, not how design and development of those frameworks comes about, their architecture, etc. I&#x27;m finding it very difficult to find resources in this direction, and from speaking to others, I know I&#x27;m not alone here. Does anyone know of any resources that discuss web applications, abstracted from particular languages and frameworks, including elements such as Front Controller pattern?<p>The reason this is of interest is that when working with particular frameworks, there&#x27;s a certain feeling of walking blind. I feel I&#x27;m making a lot of assumptions about what I&#x27;m working with and that strikes me as a scary way to make software!<p>Cheers!
======
ibstudios
If you don't mind ruby, sinatra is 2000 lines.

[https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra/](https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra/)

